# KDE 4.2 - Keine Icons im Systemabschnitt der Kontrollleiste

## Puschi

Hallo an alle,

habe seit Ende Januar die Version 4.2 von KDE unter amd64 (Intel Core 2 Duo) und Kernel 2.6.28-R1 laufen.

Bin bisher zufrieden mit meiner Installation. Habe mir zum Probieren auf meinem Rechner parallel eine Installation jeweils auf einer Platte und einmal auf einem Raid0-Verbund erstellt. Der Raid0-Verbund ist eine Spiegelung des Einzelplatten-Systems. Mit dem Raid0-System arbeite ich gegenwärtig.

Seit kurzer Zeit sind auf dem Raid-System die Icons im Systemabschnitt der Kontrollleiste verschwunden bzw sind die Stellen wo sie eigendlich sein sollten schwarz oder der Hintergrund scheint einfach durch. Gemeint sind Kmix, Klipper, Krusader usw. Das gleiche Problem habe ich wenn ich den Systemabschnitt als Plasmoid auf den Desktop ablege. Auf dem normalen System (Einzelplatte) ist dieses Problem nicht vorhanden.

Der Effekt fiel mir erstmals auf, nachdem ich das Raid0-System aktualisiert habe. (qt*4.5, kde*4.2-r1).

Die USE-Variablen sind auf beiden Systemen gleich.

Noch mal zur Verdeutlichung. Der Systemabschnitt ist noch vorhanden und ich kann auch die Beschriftung der einzelnen verkleinerten Programme sehen und diese auch konfigurieren bzw. wieder anzeigen/vergrößern. Ein Löschen des Systemabschnittes in der Kontrollleiste oder auf dem Desktop und eine Neuinstallierung brachte keine Änderung.

Selbst das Anlegen eines neuen Users mit den gleichen Rechten oder das Umbenennen von .kde4.2 unter /home/nutzer, um eine Neukonfiguration des KDE-Systems zu erzwingen, brachte keine Besserung.

Ansonsten kann ich prima mit dem Raid0-System arbeiten.

Hat jemand einen Tip wo das Problem zu suchen ist?

Vielen Dank

Puschi

----------

## franzf

Vor Qt-4.5 sah der Systemtray mit nvidia-Karten ziemlich mies aus. Mit 4.5 hat qtsoftware einige Fixes einfließen lassen, die dieses Problem beheben.

Hast du auch eine nvidia-Karte? Wenn ja welche? Neuester Treiber? (180.29 ab 6er Serie)

Wenn du keine nvidia-Karte hast, waren vllt. die Fixes kontraproduktiv für deine Karte  :Very Happy:  -> bug-report

Grüße

Franz

----------

## Puschi

Hallo,

ich habe eine Nvidia-Karte, eine alte Quadro NVS 285 mit Treiber 180.29.

Das dürfte aber nicht das Problem sein. Die zweite Installation auf dem Ein-Platten-System hat ja die gleiche Hardware und dort funktioniert alles bestens.

Ich werde mal einen Snapshot vom Ein-Platten-System machen und dort auch aktualisieren. Wenn der Fehler dort auch auftritt habe ich auch mal Grund für einen Bugreport.

Puschi

----------

## Linubie

Hi,

ich habe genau das selbe Problem.

kdelibs 4.2.0-r3 / QT 4.5.0_rc1

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

      Latest version available: 180.29

      Latest version installed: 180.29

      Size of files: 51,046 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.nvidia.com/

      Description:   NVIDIA X11 driver and GLX libraries

      License:       NVIDIA

emerge --info  

Portage 2.2_rc23 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.8_p20080602-r1, 2.6.27-gentoo-r8 x86_64)

=================================================================                                        

System uname: Linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r8-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_64_Processor_3500+-with-glibc2.2.5            

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 20 Feb 2009 09:00:02 +0000                                                       

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39                                                                             

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7-r1, 2.1.6-r1                                                                 

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r14, 2.5.2-r7                                                                 

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6                                                                            

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.2-r1                                                                            

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1                                                                           

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2                                                                         

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63                                                                          

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2                                           

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3                                                                             

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4                                                                           

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26                                                                              

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2                                                                           

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"                                                                                  

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                             

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=athlon64 -msse3 -fweb -frename-registers -ftracer"                              

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                              

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/4.2/env /usr/kde/4.2/share/config /usr/kde/4.2/shutdown /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"                                                                   

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=athlon64 -msse3 -fweb -frename-registers -ftracer"                                                   

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"                                                                                                

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"    

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/ http://gentoo.tiscali.nl/ http://gentoo.mneisen.org/ http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/"

LANG="de_DE.UFT-8"                                                                                                              

LC_ALL="de_DE.UTF-8"                                                                                                            

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"                                                                                                               

LINGUAS="de"                                                                                                                    

MAKEOPTS="-j2"                                                                                                                  

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"                                                                                                  

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"                                                                  

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"                                                                                                       

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"                                                                                                          

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"                                                                                            

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"                                                                                  

USE="3dnow 3dnowext 3ds 7zip X X509 a52 aac aalib acl acpi ada addbookmarks aim alias alsa amd64 archive audacious autoreplace berkdb blender-game bluetooth bzip2 cairo cdda cddb cdinstall cdio cdparanoia cdr cli connectionstatus contactnotes cracklib crypt css cups cursors dbus disk-partition divx dmi dmx dri dts dvd dvdnav dvdr dvdread emovix enca encode exif expat fame fat fax fbcondecor ffmpeg firefox3 flac fontconfig foomaticdb fortran fping fpx ftp fuse gdbm gif gimp git glib glitz gmedia gpg gphoto2gpm gps grub gtk gzip hal hbci hddtemp hdri highlight history icons iconv icq id3 id3tag ieee1394 image imagemagick imlib inkjar ipv6 isdnlog jabber java javascript joystick jpeg jpeg2k kde kde4 kdehiddenvisibility kdeprefix kdm kerberos kipi kmid lame latex libcaca libgcrypt libsamplerate libssh2 live lm_sensors loop-aes lua lzo mad md5sum midi mikmod mjpeg mmap mmx mmxext mng motif mp2 mp3 mp4 mp4live mpeg mpeg2 mplayer msn mudflap multilib musepack mysql ncurses netmeeting network nfs nls nowlistening nptl nptlonly nsplugin ntfs ogg ogg123 ogm openal openexr opengl openmp openssh openssl oss pam pcre pdf perl plasma player png pnm ppds pppd privacy python qt3support qt4 quicktime rar raw readline realmedia reflection reiser4 reiserfs rss scanner sdl sdl-sound sdlaudio session slang slp sms sndfile snmp sound soundtouch sox spell spl srt sse sse2 ssl statistics stream subtitles svg svgz symlink sysfs syslog szip tcl tcpd texteffect tga themes theora tiff timidity tk transcode translator truetype tta twolame type1 ui unicode unzip usb userlocales v4l v4l2 vcd verse vhook videos vorbis wav wavpack webkit webpresence winpopup wma wmf wmp wxwindows x264 xanim xcb xcomposite xfs xft xml xorg xosd xpm xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid xvmc yahoo yv12 zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anonauthn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia v4l"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

----------

## Earthwings

Plasma und Qt 4.5 arbeiten noch nicht an allen Stellen perfekt zusammen [1] [2]. Möglicherweise hat es was damit zu tun, ist aber nur Spekulation.

[1] http://labs.trolltech.com/blogs/2009/02/10/why-kde-42-should-use-qt-45/

[2] http://aseigo.blogspot.com/2009/02/plasma-qt-45-tokamak-etc.html

----------

## Puschi

So,

das Problem hat sich inzwischen gelöst.

Nachdem QT 4.5.0 in den Portagebaum aufgenommen wurde hat sich der Fehler erledigt. 

Das Problem war einfach die Version QT 4.5.r1 oder r2.

Puschi

----------

